# antiqued look with gelstain



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Went and looked at an 8000 square foot new home build by a successful drywall contractor. He is sick of doing the painting and he has been experimenting with a faux finish in a book that has a base coat, a glaze coat ragged off, and then some mahogany minwax gelstain rubbed over it to accent the stipple and give it a antiqued look. Seems to me like a gelstain is a terrible choice for this because a) it stays kind of sticky and might rub funny if it gets bumped 
and b) needs to get topcoated with some poly. But then what if you want to paint the wall again? 
It just seems like not a good choice for this application. Is there anything better that might work? I was thinking just do a really thinned glaze and kind of wipe on wipe off. Obviously we will experiment with it before we tackle the wall.


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

I would NOT use gel stain for the walls, it wasn't made for that and I think it would not give the overall look one would want. Especially in a large area with someone untrained. I also think ragging off will not give the antique look he is wanting. IMO. Thats what glazes are for. 

If you want to expand your horizens regarding real faux products check out www.fauxbykathy.com This site is a wonderful decorative finishing school in Chicago and sells all the products and tools you could ever want! Here you will find the right product for the end result you are looking for. 

LSEbert
www.artistictouches.net


----------



## PPCemployee (Aug 29, 2008)

You can mimic an antiqued stained look with a glaze and glaze extender. Multiple ways to technique it aswell, blended with a rag, woolie or neon-leon. Use a 2 pass techique; a base coat in the tone, glaze with a burnt sienna or raw umber.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Thanks PPC. I was thinking of trying something like that. My BM store said I could base coat, accent coat, water poly the whole wall, gel stain it, and water poly it again. He said it would give a nice depth to the faux. Lots of work though. Would this work? Can you water poly a wall, oil gel stain it, and then water poly it again?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

There are water base gel stains. Probably what the book was referring to.


----------

